# Unmarried couple, 1 Jobless



## confusedbs (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi.
I have had a read through of most threads on here but I am still stuck in my current position.
I have been offered a job paying 250 000 including housing.
However the problem is I want my partner to move out with me, we are unmarried and I am unsure of the sponsership. He is currently an HGV driver in the UK and is unsure what job he could get in Dubai. Could someone please help and give me some info on what he can do? How he can get sponsership etc?

confused
x


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Just one question;

1. Are you a man or a woman?

Also, $250,000 is a good amount for you - you'll be able to get by, but probably not make any great savings.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It is illegal to live together if you are not married, although many do. You cannot sponsor him/her if not a spouse and it is not possible for a woman to sponsor her husband unless she is in certain jobs or on a very high income.

You will both have to have jobs so you can get residency in order to move here.


----------



## confusedbs (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm a woman. Sorry forgot to mention that. 
We'll just have to carry on searching. Its just a pain as there are so few unskilled jobs. Whilst you can earn a lot in the UK as a lorry driver, I understand it is near impossible to get this type of job in Dubai. Thanks for the help though.
Confused
x


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

confusedbs said:


> I'm a woman. Sorry forgot to mention that.
> We'll just have to carry on searching. Its just a pain as there are so few unskilled jobs. Whilst you can earn a lot in the UK as a lorry driver, I understand it is near impossible to get this type of job in Dubai. Thanks for the help though.
> Confused
> x


Im afraid it is the case with truck driving etc.
These jobs go to men from places such as Pakistan and India.
Their wages are very low, Im afraid, not enough for your partner to live on (never seen a driver here that is not from the Indian sub-continent)

Also Elphaba is correct in saying that as a woman, you must have a certain job (teacher, doctor etc) or earn a certain wage to be able to sponsor your husband...and as you arent married, Im afraid, he would have to organise residency etc seperately, through an employer.
Sorry to be so negative.


----------



## stemck2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

if u buy a property here in his name he can have a residency visa i understand??


----------



## confusedbs (Apr 23, 2008)

We're not in the position to buy somewhere at the moment.
I'll carry on searching for jobs for him who knows what i could find! Fingers crossed!
Confused
x


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Some English-language teaching jobs provide resident's visas, does your partner have a uni degree?


----------



## confusedbs (Apr 23, 2008)

No he doesn't have any degrees, he is unskilled. Over here he is an HGV driver which pays well but i know he has no chance of doing that in dubai


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry confusedbs, but Dubai is not the place to come for a 'blue collar' job. 


-


----------

